# One or Two?



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Okay, for all you folks out there who have two or more Maltese, tell us your stories and share your pictures!!









Be sure to share with us the pros and cons of having two little furballs running around underneath your feet.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@May 19 2005, 04:28 PM
> *Okay, for all you folks out there who have two or more Maltese, tell us your stories and share your pictures!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


You have to be more careful where you walk because they follow you everywhere, and there are more little feet to trip you. It takes longer to go to the bathroom because everyone comes with you and has to be held and cuddled while you do your business. Grooming takes longer because there is more hair to brush. There are more little bodies with cute eyes standing on the steps to the tub, watching you bathe. BUT, you have more little ones to love you, more to snuggle up close to you at night and keep you warm, and more to let let you know how they missed you when you were gone.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@May 19 2005, 06:05 PM
> *It takes longer to go to the bathroom because everyone comes with you and has to be held and cuddled while you do your business.  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63585*


[/QUOTE]
Catcher does that, too.... !!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+May 19 2005, 05:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Catcher does that, too.... !!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63594
[/B][/QUOTE]


Brink too!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Lizzie does this, too!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+May 19 2005, 05:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


Brink too!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63595
[/B][/QUOTE]
All 3 of mine do it.It takes me longer to do my business cause to be fair I have to give them each a turn on my lap







But I love having all of them.Just more to love & more snuggles&smoochs on little black noses!!


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

I have done it both ways. One Maltese. Now, two Maltese. My first Chumley lived his life alone (except for us of course) and I vowed I would NEVER have just one.

*Pros:*
1. Twice as much love








2.two times the cuddle & kisses
3.company for *them* when I am not home.
4.Someone to talk doggie to them. *(I'm dogese illiterate)








5.twice the protection (and if you don't think two make twice as much noise with an intruder, you are wrong!








6.twice the compliments from strangers!








7.fewer leftovers! (someone always seems to finish up)
8. They are so small.........so once you have one......a second takes up hardly any room!!!








9. When recovering from open-heart surgery, they make your heart heal faster! Just ask the experts!!!!











*cons:
*

1. twice as much food/clothes/leashes/collars/etc to buy
2. twice the vet bill!
3. twice the grooming!








4. twice the pee pads
5. twice the sad eyes when you leave


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Prissy wakes up with me in the a.m. and when I'm on the potty she cames to say good morning then she goes pee pee. Shiner (min pin) watches me take a bath as well and when i get out he lickes my legs. 

I miss my min pin. He is with daddy. I get to see them both this weekend. I'm home for the rest of college and John (aka Daddy) is still taking school at tech but he took a month off from work to visit his parents. This means for now he is just an hour away.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

We love every minute of having two and are very, very pleased with our decision. We'll always have two Malts from now on.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Could you tell us why you love every minute of having two and why you'll always have two? How old are they?


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Sylphide is 21 months old, Shrek has just turned 6 months old.

Sylphide, who is an amazing little being, was a difficult, challenging, bratty, obnoxious puppy. She was very loving and affectionate, but hyperintense, hyperactive, and very stubborn. With lots of gentle loving patience, and training(including agility to focus her energy) she has become a wonderful young adult- still has her own idea about things, but is very obedient and responds to requests and commands.

We were expecting to (and fully prepared to) go through the same challenging puppy year with Shrek. However, from day one he has been mellow, obedient, very calm, does what is asked (except for his barking) and has been so easy to parent. Yet, he has a very strong personality and stands up to Sylphide, who would squelch a more passive companion. Shrek is her wrestling and playing equal--and won't let her boss him around. 

When we came home with Shrek, I think Sylphide accepted him so quickly (the photos on the right of the bottom sig are from day 1) because she thought we were bringing him home as a super toy for her to play with. 

We used to have to wrestle, run, and play fetch with Sylphide for hours every day. Now she plays with Shrek, and rather than making my husband or I the focus of her pounces and pretend attacks, Shrek is, and he loves it! Of course, he is just as often the pouncer and the attacker.

They are wonderful to watch together. Of course, they both have lots of wonderful gentle quiet and cuddle times, too. Sylphide is a wonderfu lapsitter and cuddler now that she is more grown up. 

We have hardly had to train Shrek at all so far. He learns by watching Sylphide. So harness and leash training, the stay command, grooming, and bathtime have been a breeze. He sees Sylphide settling down and being very good about it all and has followed suit.

They often give each other kisses (and to Ozzy, our older dog). Sometimes they even sleep cuddled together. Sometimes, I have two cuddling on my lap at once. What's not to love?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+May 19 2005, 06:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All 3 of mine do it.It takes me longer to do my business cause to be fair I have to give them each a turn on my lap







But I love having all of them.Just more to love & more snuggles&smoochs on little black noses!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63612
[/B][/QUOTE]
Lexi likes to play fetch when I'm in the bathroom. She just keeps bringing me toys to throw.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@May 20 2005, 12:00 AM
> *Prissy wakes up with me in the a.m. and when I'm on the potty she cames to say good morning then she goes pee pee. Shiner (min pin) watches me take a bath as well and when i get out he lickes my legs.
> 
> I miss my min pin. He is with daddy. I get to see them both this weekend. I'm home for the rest of college and John (aka Daddy) is still taking school at tech but he took a month off from work to visit his parents. This means for now he is just an hour away.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63672*


[/QUOTE]


Brink licks my legs when I get out of the shower too! 
I told hubby that some of Sandi's (my cat that passed away last year) was left behind.







She is the only other one that has done that besides Brink...she would lay on the commode and wait for me to get out, and then jump down and start licking away...so







....but I missed it when she passed.







Then when Brink started doing it, I was like...  IT'S LIKE SANDI!  I now, I am silly, but sometimes it is the little things that are so endearing.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@May 19 2005, 07:13 PM
> *All 3 of mine do it.It takes me longer to do my business cause to be fair I have to give them each a turn on my lap
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







I thought I was the only one that did that!







Man, I love you guys!


I have to say TWO!!! I'll admit it, I hate that we have to go through all the training again. I was just getting used to the fact that Peanut didn't need to be watched like a hawk anymore. He learned our rules and he is awesome about following them. The only thing I have to watch about Peanut is his paper towel shredding. The little booger will knock the trash can over to get at one of those. But just think, if you can get through training the basics, you can train them just about anything! And in a year (hopefully less







) I will have two perfectly trained dogs. Yes, it's double the poop and double the food, but I justified the food because I can only find Artemis in 6 pound bags, and it takes forever for Peanut to get through one bag. I was always worried that it had gone bad by the time we got to the bottom of the bag, so really Tic is just 'helping' us finish up dog food faster







. The extra expense in harnesses, leashes, toy and carriers didn't really bother me because I didn't need to buy anything new. Peanut (he's my first dog, and I kinda went overboard) had all different color harnesses and lots of carriers and toys.

I groom the boys myself, so that saves money every month. I will say that bath day is a long day for us around here. I wish someone would help at least dry the dogs for me, but it's my job. It just kinda sucks to get all wet while washing Peanut, then drying him, and then getting wet all over again while washing Tic, then I have to dry him...long day







. Tic gets jealous of Peanut all the time, but I give Peanut extra attention because I didn't want him to feel replaced.

The only real concern is double the vet bills. It's okay for the most part because Peanut already got neutered and his teeth were pulled, but my last appt was for both of the dogs checkups and it was about $360. I have a special savings acct for emergencies, but even just the routine visits can add up. 

If you like to take the dogs out a lot in carriers it can be a pain to lug two dogs with you. There was a thread about sneaking dogs into places and it's really hard with two.

The good stuff:
Double the love! I never feel guilty if I have to leave the dogs for a long time because they have each other. I don't let them have access to anything they can climb on while I'm gone because when they chase each other I'm afraid one may fall and be injured while no one is home. Peanut never had a playmate around here because the other dogs are all so big and I didn't trust that they could play well together. My friend's yorkie is a brat and tries to bite Peanut, so they never play together either. Now, I see how much fun Peanut can have playing with someone his own size. It's cute to see how much the dogs care about each other. The first few days when Tic was limited to an ex-pen Peanut was trying to rescue Tic. 

It is harder, but it's so worth it. Yes, they fight but mostly over Greenies. Peanut does get tired of playing with Tic all day and they will just go off on their own and do their own thing for a while. They have their own crates, and Peanut sometimes gets annoyed when Tic goes into Peanut's but sometimes they do cuddle together and nap together.

I'd say if you have the time, space, patience, and money, go for it!









I'll shush for now...Can you tell I'm totally addicted to my dogs?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@May 20 2005, 11:05 AM
> *It just kinda sucks to get all wet while washing Peanut, then drying him, and then getting wet all over again while washing Tic, then I have to dry him...long day
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Ok, kind of off topic but I just wanted to say that I went to Sally's and got one of those full aprons that hair dressers were. It is water-proof so I don't get went when I'm bathing Lexi.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh, duh!! Thanks lexi's mom. I think I will get one of those. I also hate being covered with hair after I cut their hair. DUH!!! You can tell I'm not to much of a thinker...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@May 20 2005, 11:20 AM
> *Oh, duh!!  Thanks lexi's mom.  I think I will get one of those.  I also hate being covered with hair after I cut their hair.  DUH!!!  You can tell I'm not to much of a thinker...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yeah I usually have hair all over the bathroom when I cut Lexi's hair. I just get out the vaccuum and vaccuum up all the hair (and myself).


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I vote for two.. I think dogs are better in pairs. I totally agree that it is twice the good stuff and twice the bad stuff. I've had to take them both to the vet a few times and it has been costly but I was prepared for that. I know once they are seniors it will be very expensive taking care of two elderly dogs but we are saving now for the inevitable. I love having two doggys curled up on my lap. They entertain themselves so they aren't always trying to get my attention.. but when they are ready for a cuddle they both come running to me. I also like that they can keep each other company whenever I have to leave for a while. They are close in age.. Tuffy is 1 year and 5 months old and Pixie is a little over 4 months old. I'm glad they'll have each other to grow up with and they get along great so they are always playing and having fun.. He's also taught her how to do a few things (good and bad) and that's been fun to watch him take her under his wing. I joke with my husband that having two is costing us less in toys because they both always want the same toy so as long as there is just 1 toy they are good to go.. they wouldn't even notice if I took all the others away. :lol: It's a lot of work having two.. I'm lucky because I only work 2 days a week and when I'm gone my husband is home to watch them so they are almost never left alone for very long. At first I was a little overwhelmed having two and had a teeny tiny bit of regret, but now that I've had Pixie for a while I kick myself for feeling that way and I wouldn't trade having two for anything in the world.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Maybe having 2 malts is expensive, and maybe it makes them harder to train, but it sure is lots of fun. My two love their lap time and if you call one, both come trotting up. I feel guilty for loving on one while the other stands there patiently, waiting their turn. The best part is the playing. My two run and chase and tumble and wear each other out. I don't worry much about exercise because they take care of that themselves. We've been on the go for the last month - between our home, my daughters' apt. and the new condo. The two puppies have kept themselves completely entertained. It doesn't matter to them where they are. The humans in our house laugh more than ever - watching their antics. We wonder how we got along with just one dog!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I love having multiple dogs. 

You do have to be prepared to commit to twice the time for things. They each need one-on-one time with you, especially for training. They need to learn to be separate (ie take one out on a walk and leave one, then switch). You have to remember that both dogs need to bond with you and be confident by themselves as they will likely at some point be by themselves. 

If you want to put the time into it, go for it. But, a new dog will pick up your dogs good and bad habits. I recommend waiting until ideally 2 years or more between adding dogs. If your dog is perfectly trained as you want it at 12-18 months, that is your individual decision. I also like to space my dogs in age a bit because having multiple elderly dogs is really tough.


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

A friend of ours has a male maltese 1 1/2 years old that has been neutered. 
They are debating if they are going to give him to someone because he is making her husband nervous by licking his face...I would LOVE it







if Sassi EVER licked my face. 
Anyway, here's my question...
Sassi will be 6 this December and she was spayed years ago. 
Sebastian is 1 1/2 and has been neutered....
Do you think they would get along due to the age difference? Or should I just forget about taking in another malt...since Sassi is nearing 6? 
I would love to have him, and I think he would be company for her, but maybe she is too set in her ways to want anyone else taking her mommy and daddy's attention. 
What do you all







think???


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snertsmom_@May 21 2005, 01:30 AM
> *Sebastian is 1 1/2 and has been neutered....
> Do you think they would get along due to the age difference? Or should I just forget about taking in another malt...since Sassi is nearing 6? <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63989*


[/QUOTE]

We have an older dog who is almost 9. He and Sylphide are very bonded, and he gets along very well with Shrek as well. This is a guy who was starting to act very old. He has been rejuvenated with puppy energy, and is now playful and far more participative in family life than before. Our oldest dog who passed away last year just loved Sylphide. So personally, I don't think age matters.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snertsmom_@May 21 2005, 01:30 AM
> *A friend of ours has a male maltese 1 1/2 years old that has been neutered.
> They are debating if they are going to give him to someone because he is making her husband nervous by licking his face...I would LOVE it
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think a "one and only" can feel a bit odd when a new dog comes in.... Like when my first Malt, Rosebud, was 9 or 10 and had heart problems and I really wanted another Malt so badly... but I didn't do it because I truly felt it would upset her because she was so spoiled. And she freaked whenever another dog came in to our house so I knew it wouldn't work for her. 

I think it depends how well socialized your baby already is and if she truly likes being around other dogs. Some adapt really well, while others are "bent out of shape". My Kallie was 2 when I got Catcher and she was scared of him for quite a while. It's been almost a year since I got him and they still don't cuddle or anything... they play together but things are just now getting where she is not afraid to stand up to him a little bit. Things are improving... finally!

If I were you I would get the two together and see how it goes... that could tell you a lot....


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@May 21 2005, 07:39 AM
> *I think it depends how well socialized your baby already is and if she truly likes being around other dogs. Some adapt really well, while others are "bent out of shape". <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63998*


[/QUOTE]

You know, K/C's Mom has a point here. The dog I mentioned, Ozzy, was already very dog centered and attached to my girl April who passed away. If we hadn't had Sylphide, we would have had to have rushed out and adopted another dog just to be his companion. However, if he had been an only dog his whole life things would probably have been different.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

After looking at Sylphide and Shrek's video we are again considering getting another one - but in a year or so when we both have stable incomes. Miko is 2 yrs old now so now would be a good time but we just can't afford it. I don't know, after going through luxating patella surgery, possible liver shunt, I almost can't deal with having another dog who could potentially have as many health problems. But yet Miko seems so lonely (at least I think he must be lonely without a companion). Plus since we plan to have children in a few years, wouldn't it be better if we had another doggie to keep Miko from feeling replaced? -_-


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@May 21 2005, 02:27 PM
> *After looking at Sylphide and Shrek's video we are again considering getting another one - but in a year or so when we both have stable incomes.  Miko is 2 yrs old now so now would be a good time but we just can't afford it.  I don't know, after going through luxating patella surgery, possible liver shunt, I almost can't deal with having another dog who could potentially have as many health problems.  But yet Miko seems so lonely (at least I think he must be lonely without a companion).  Plus since we plan to have children in a few years, wouldn't it be better if we had another doggie to keep Miko from feeling replaced?   -_-
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64107*


[/QUOTE]

OKW, Did you ever find out if he has a liver shunt? I've been thinking about him and have been meaning to ask...


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+May 21 2005, 11:29 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OKW, Did you ever find out if he has a liver shunt? I've been thinking about him and have been meaning to ask...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64109
[/B][/QUOTE]

We still don't know because it did turn out that he had a UTI (urine culture grew E coli), so we were supposed to finish antibiotics (which we did a few days ago), wait 4 days and then retest urine analysis to see if he still had crystals. So, its less likelier that he has a shunt but still not ruled out. Meanwhile, from lack of going outside (b/c his knees are healing), he is getting nutty and barking at everything and everyone when we do go out







. But he is cuddlier and more loving at home







.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

personally i like having 2 dogs since i'll be having Taco for about one month

they play with each other, they ask for LESS attention from me which can be good if im busy with my hw..also while im at school they have each other to keep company

but then since i live alone with nobody helping me with the training and potty training, its getting pretty overwhelming...

the worst thing is when jongee and Taco barks TOGETHER at something outside , they can play too rough and need constant supervising, twice the poop and weewee to clean up, twice the pads to clean up..i dunno, for me, i can never take my eyes off of them coz Taco is only 4 months old and never know w hat he can get into

but bed time is the best, u get 2 doggies cuddled right next to you and u feel very special and precious, but i'd definately get a maltese if i got a second puppy


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@May 19 2005, 04:28 PM
> *Okay, for all you folks out there who have two or more Maltese, tell us your stories and share your pictures!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Aren't you the one that only a few months ago was not sure that you wanted to keep the one you have? I am glad to see that your pup has grown on you so much that you are thinking about two. I have two and it is great!!!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maltsmom+May 24 2005, 03:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aren't you the one that only a few months ago was not sure that you wanted to keep the one you have? 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64870
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yup, that would be me!!


----------

